# Keto diet Carb up day - Side effects?



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Been on the keto for 3 weeks now and lost 10lbs and going well with minimum muscle loss so got my intake ratio's spot on.

However when I carb up I finding myself on the damn toilet most of that day with explosive results :lol:

On the carb day I am eating mainly High GI foods.. Low in fat and high in carbs, sugars.

Any advice as to how I can avoid this situation?

Perhaps I should mix my carbs up rather than just Sugary stuff?


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

bicurl said:


> Been on the keto for 3 weeks now and lost 10lbs and going well with minimum muscle loss so got my intake ratio's spot on.
> 
> However when I carb up I finding myself on the damn toilet most of that day with explosive results :lol:
> 
> ...


adding any carbs after being keto will make you go to the toilet more... as the protiens and fats will block you up a bit. just try different ways... you say you have tried the sugary carbs.. now try the Complex carbs.. oats... etc....

Steve


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

I remember during my carb ups I would be farting all day! it's just something you have to deal with I guess, why are you on high gi carbs over low gi?


----------



## bicurl (May 7, 2009)

Easier to consume lot's of calories through Sugary carbs than lower gi one's.

As you know the carb day will be to replace my muscles depleted glycogen levels from the previous weeks workouts so I need loads of cals/carbs to do so.

As per bigsteve1974's comments I will mix in healthier carbs next time I carb up (Cheers mate)

The house was reeking so bad yesterday the cat ran off under the bed.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

1. for the first 8 hours of carb up, high GI carbs are not only better, but they are recommended because your body will be converting to glycogen at an increased rate, so taking advantage of this is the right thing to do. Just avoid too much sucrose and fructose. Go for dextrose, corn starch, potatoes, pasta, white bread etc.

2. Farting and sh1tting is something you will just have to live with. I'm the same, farting smellies all day long, and doing about 5 or 6 craps throughout the carb up. It's normal, and unavoidable, your body is just doing what it needs to do. Man up!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> 1. *for the first 8 hours of carb up, low GI carbs are not only better, but they are recommended because your body will be converting to glycogen at an increased rate*, so taking advantage of this is the right thing to do. Just avoid too much sucrose and fructose. Go for dextrose, corn starch, potatoes, pasta, white bread etc.
> 
> 2. Farting and sh1tting is something you will just have to live with. I'm the same, farting smellies all day long, and doing about 5 or 6 craps throughout the carb up. It's normal, and unavoidable, your body is just doing what it needs to do. Man up!


Sorry mate, do you mean high GI carbs here?


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

Is the toilet problems due to your body being more sensitive to carbs due to increased insulin sensitivity like the toilet problems Metformin gives you?


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

AlasTTTair said:


> Sorry mate, do you mean high GI carbs here?


Yep, my bad, will edit now


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

D8on said:


> Is the toilet problems due to your body being more sensitive to carbs due to increased insulin sensitivity like the toilet problems Metformin gives you?


I'd say it's more due to not taking in much fibre through the week, then eating a surplus of both cals and fibre in the space of a few hours. Everything that's been backed up during the week can finally come out


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

better out than in!!! That's what I say


----------

